# Rum On Tap



## Sparkles (21/6/09)

Just sippin n thinkin. Can I homebrew an alc Gingerbeer then add some bundy to a corny and fill with the Ginger, carbonate and pour ala Dark and Stormy? If so, any advice on recipe? Cheers Brad.


----------



## jbumpstead (21/6/09)

Can't see why not...


----------



## Mearesy (21/6/09)

I've done it before with rum and coke. Works a treat.


----------



## Sparkles (21/6/09)

Sold! Mearsy, did you make the cola or just fill the corny with bottles?


----------



## schooey (21/6/09)

If you wanted to waste good rum, yeah... 

seriously though, isn't dark and stormy with Giner Ale, not Ginger beer?

In saying that, anyone make their own Ginger ale?


----------



## Sparkles (21/6/09)

Pardon my ignorance Schooey, but WTF is the difference?


----------



## manticle (21/6/09)

schooey said:


> good rum





Sparkles said:


> bundy



Hmm.

When I made a kk ginger beer I used to mix it with rum. I didn't keg it so I can't help you there but it's a decent, easy drinking mix.

@ Schooey: I'm pretty sure dark and stormy is bundaberg Ginger Beer and Bundaberg Rum


----------



## iScarlet (21/6/09)

manticle said:


> @ Schooey: I'm pretty sure dark and stormy is bundaberg Ginger Beer and Bundaberg Rum



I vouch for this. :icon_vomit:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/09)

Sparkles said:


> Just sippin n thinkin. Can I homebrew an alc Gingerbeer then add some bundy to a corny and fill with the Ginger, carbonate and pour ala Dark and Stormy? If so, any advice on recipe? Cheers Brad.




You're a bloody goose Sparkles. God has sent man that divine drink "Bundy Rum" and you want to waste it by cutting it into potentially crappy alcoholic ginger beer ! Wake up man !

Either
1. Learn to drink it straight or over ice like a real man. I'll even allow you to add a dash of soda water cos I'm thinking you're probably just a kid.
2. Don't be cheap, buy some decent ginger beer and mix your Bundy with it. Don't mess with perfection !

Alcoholic ginger beer - tasted many, many were crap. What they miss - the sugar taste man ! Dark & Stormy is sweet man. Enjoy it as is. Don't mess with perfection !





> schooey Posted Today, 05:18 PM
> If you wanted to waste good rum, yeah... seriously though, isn't dark and stormy with Ginger Ale, not Ginger beer?



Hey big maaaaaaaan, don't mess with Dark & Stormy ! :icon_cheers:


----------



## clean brewer (21/6/09)

:icon_offtopic: Hey Fatz, well said... Mind you, Game 2 on Wed.. You need a win mate.... :unsure:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/09)

clean brewer said:


> :icon_offtopic: Hey Fatz, well said... Mind you, Game 2 on Wed.. You need a win mate.... :unsure:




BRING IT ON ! ...................... Bundy Rum .. see, I do have a soft spot for SOME things Qld :icon_cheers:


Edit : Actually I have a soft spot for all Queenslanders at State of Origin time .. there's a swamp in the backwaters of The Nerang River I'd like you all to jump into .................
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## manticle (21/6/09)

Bundaberg is as good a rum as Toohey's red is a beer.

Appelton estate is a decent rum. Bundaberg doesn't quite make the grade.

I bet you guys would use Captain Morgan's for more than just lighting fires wouldn't you? (only use I ever found for it)


----------



## jbumpstead (21/6/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> You're a bloody goose Sparkles. God has sent man that divine drink "Bundy Rum" and you want to waste it by cutting it into potentially crappy alcoholic ginger beer ! Wake up man !
> 
> Either
> 1. Learn to drink it straight or over ice like a real man. I'll even allow you to add a dash of soda water cos I'm thinking you're probably just a kid.
> ...




Harsh. But fair.


----------



## Mearesy (21/6/09)

mate I just bought a bunch of coke on special, got some mates homebrew rum, into the keg and enjoyed!


----------



## schooey (21/6/09)

Sparkles said:


> Pardon my ignorance Schooey, but WTF is the difference?



A fair bit between Bundaberg Ginger beer and schweppes ginger ale..

Anyway, pardon my ignorance on the Dark & Stormy, only tried it once and it was friggin' horrible, but each to their own. Maybe I'm getting the dark green lable of the D&S mixed up with the green lable of the Schweppes DGA...

and yeah, Bundy may not be the best rum in the world, but I grew up on it, and I like it... . Where I grew up if you drank it with anything else other than water or coke or with a beer chaser, you were a horses hoof


----------



## manticle (21/6/09)

Yes but the average Australian male's drinking habits shouldn't be anything to go on should they?

How anyone can claim that VB at 4 something percent is a man's drink and a dubbel or eisbock is somehow effeminate when it's got a kick on it like a mule is beyond me. Add to that the fact that until recently most Aussies like to drink beer in smaller glasses than most other nations...................................................

BTW - I'll happily drink Bundy, as I will Melbourne Bitter. I just wouldn't shout about it being good. Fuel, yes, good no.


----------



## clean brewer (21/6/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> BRING IT ON ! ...................... Bundy Rum .. see, I do have a soft spot for SOME things Qld :icon_cheers:
> 
> 
> Edit : Actually I have a soft spot for all Queenslanders at State of Origin time .. there's a swamp in the backwaters of The Nerang River I'd like you all to jump into .................
> :icon_chickcheers:



We have 2 passions the same then mate, Bundy Rum and Beer/Brewing....... Just not when it comes to S.O.O, noticed a shitload of dead cockroaches in the shed today..... Must be a sign.. :lol:


----------



## kirem (21/6/09)

for all its faults in the world of rum, I really enjoy Bundy and Ginger beer (has to be bundaberg). Might have one now

I remember when I did the fortification and distilling subject at University as part of my Oenology (winemaking) degree, we had Jim Murray (the whisky bible) give us a few days of a spirit masterclass. We went through a lot of spirits, then a fortified winemaker took us for the fortified sensory. Unbelieveable few days.

When it came to rum, it didn't even occur to me that he would put bundy into the tasting line up, I absolutely caned it for all these sensory faults and could not believe it when the rums were revealed.

I don't 'evaluate' it when I drink it now, I just drink it now, It is like an old mate, might have plenty of faults in some people's eyes but it doesn't matter.

I also think that some of the rums coming out under the bundy label are great, really smooth, but they have lost that familiar bundy dirtiness.

I have a few bottles of black label stashed away for the right night

I am off to grab a glass of rum and ginger.

to answer your original question, yes you can put a rum and whatever mixer takes your fancy in a keg and serve it through a tap. I have thought about doing it, but it is not even in the same ball park for me unless it is bundaberg ginger beer.


----------



## schooey (21/6/09)

kirem said:


> ...but they have lost that familiar bundy dirtiness.



And i think that's why 9 outta 10 Aussie bloke who regularly drink it, like it. It's the rough edge about it...

Sure if I want a nice smooth spirit I can spend 10 times as much and buy a fine bottle of single malt and sip a nip for half an hour with a cool glass of water. But Bundy is my lawnmower beer of the spirit world, I just don't like it with Ginger Beer..


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/09)

manticle said:


> Yes but the average Australian male's drinking habits shouldn't be anything to go on should they?
> 
> - I'll happily drink Bundy, as I will Melbourne Bitter. I just wouldn't shout about it being good. Fuel, yes, good no.




Manticle , sounds like you can take the man out of Brunswick West, but you can't take Brunswick West out of the man !




> I also think that some of the rums coming out under the bundy label are great, really smooth, but they have lost that familiar bundy dirtiness



I reckon K you have really hit the point home ! As a man hitting (50) old age, I remember when I first got the "taste" for Bundy back in the 1970s, it was that which I loved - the harsh, "dirty" flavour. Might not thought it "dirty" but6 I understand what you are getting at. White rum was shite (has Bacardi any flavour at all ?) and I did not like Captain Morgan - the only available Caribbean rum .. Mind you in those days, I lived in the NT and thought XXXX and Emu Bitter far better beers than anything else (so I was a little uncouth back then). I like a rough rum .. remember / taste Frigate ? 

Drinking Rum aint a "manly" thing .. yes the little twats on a Friday night pissed to the eyeballs on rum and coke can test their fuel laden manhood on who ever. Been there (a few times) done that. 

Maturity has its pleasures .. I have two spirits of choice - Bundy & Jamiesons Whiskey and will not refuse any decent scotch. F#@k the coke .. enjoy the flavour as is. Getting old has that advantage - I don't have to prove as much as the young ones do.


----------



## jdonly1 (21/6/09)

Go for it bloke,Im not a Bundy fan but will be doing a home made bourbon and coke in a keg next week hopefull :icon_chickcheers: if the kegs turn up that is


----------



## Sparkles (21/6/09)

Fatgodzilla:
A goose I may be, a real man? 
sure you don't want to find out, 
cheap, I take offence!
As for the alc ginger beer that was half the fxkn question.
And I thought this was a homebrewing forum, hooome breeew not puuuurrrrrchase. 
Gotta agree D&s is close to perfection!


----------



## manticle (21/6/09)

I would agree with you on one thing fatz - spirits should be drunk without a mixer as a rule of thumb. If you can't stomach it without the mixer then it shouldn't be drunk.

Obvious exceptions include: Gin and Tonic and good old style cocktails for their lovely refreshing nature.

However if you actually brewed the ginger beer (and it's an alcoholic one) the addition of rum is a good way to give it an extra kick.


----------



## manticle (21/6/09)

Sparkles said:


> Fatgodzilla:
> A goose I may be, a real man?
> sure you don't want to find out,
> !



Pretty certain it was all fun and games.


----------



## Sparkles (21/6/09)

Tongues imbedded1


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/09)

Sparkles said:


> Fatgodzilla:
> 1. A goose I may be, a real man?
> sure you don't want to find out,
> 2. cheap, I take offence!
> ...




1. North coast boys never measure up to us south coast men :icon_cheers: - as far as finding out, who cares. If you have to ask, you aint good enough.

2. Didn't say you were cheap (show me where I said that) I said don't be cheap - Bundy and ginger beer is a good mix, why bugger around with what is already good - you aint going to brew anything as good, so dream about something else.

3. If you want to make an alcoholic ginger beer, Coopers make a kit. So do Morgans. Do some research and you'll find recipes to make alcoholic ginger beer. Hopefully what you make will be drinkable. It will not be anything like Dark & Stormy, nor will adding Bundy improve it a great deal. as I said, you'll be wasting good Bundy.

4. This is a home brewing site. 

5. It aint perfection, but until I die and go to Heaven, its damn close ! You and me brother agree :icon_chickcheers:





> Pretty certain it was all fun and games.



Exuberance is allowed in the noobies. They are the future of the AHB.


----------



## schooey (21/6/09)

hehehe... You gotta love Bundy, even threads about it get a bit of aggro about them... 

The old Grandfather used to say.. "Son.. if you don't fight on Bundy, you're a coward"


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/09)

schooey said:


> hehehe... You gotta love Bundy, even threads about it get a bit of aggro about them...
> 
> The old Grandfather used to say.. "Son.. if you don't fight on Bundy, you're a coward"




You are right friend, its the fighting syrup all right ! The beauty about age is that the older you get, the later in life you think you NEED to drink it !


----------



## loikar (21/6/09)

schooey said:


> hehehe... You gotta love Bundy, even threads about it get a bit of aggro about them...
> 
> The old Grandfather used to say.. "Son.. if you don't fight on Bundy, you're a coward"



too true! Bundy, I love the stuff, but I cant touch it.

Bundy, A.K.A. A bottle of "what the F*ck are you looking at!"


----------



## kirem (21/6/09)

That is interesting, it has never made me aggressive. 

I know that it makes some want to fight, plenty of one-in, all-in when is in the Navy due to mates drinking Bundy when they shouldn't.


----------



## bum (21/6/09)

manticle said:


> I would agree with you on one thing fatz - spirits should be drunk without a mixer as a rule of thumb. If you can't stomach it without the mixer then it shouldn't be drunk.



Weren't you making anti-beer snobbery noises recently? What makes this any different?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (21/6/09)

kirem said:


> That is interesting, it has never made me aggressive.
> 
> I know that it makes some want to fight, plenty of one-in, all-in when is in the Navy due to mates drinking Bundy when they shouldn't.




Blessed are the peacemakers ......................



> bum Posted Today, 08:58 PM
> Weren't you making anti-beer snobbery noises recently? What makes this any different?



On the rum again ?


----------



## manticle (21/6/09)

bum said:


> Weren't you making anti-beer snobbery noises recently? What makes this any different?



Probably the amount of said substances I've enjoyed this evening.

Seriously I can (and will) drink almost anything so to say 'it shouldn't be drunk' simply refers to me deciding on what to buy rather than any hard and fast rule about what the world should be doing. Anyone else can drink whatever the hell they wish and bloody good luck to them.

I also believe my anti-beer snobbery noises are mainly in response to topics that involve brews that posters here don't approve of (eg 'how do I make tooheys? YOU DON'T TOOHEYS IS SICK IN A BUCKET.) I have quite distinguished taste in all beverages but my economic status allows me the regular privilege of downing rocket fuel with the best of them.


----------



## Darren (21/6/09)

Hey,

I have previously pondered the idea of making a "mixer" in a keg but have always wondered why it is poured in to the glass before the mixer at the pub?

I have come to the conclusion its because you are better off adding the spirit to the glass before pouring the mixer (less wastage) and it probably eliminates undesirable secondary storage flavours .

cheers

Darren

(PS: I hate Bundy but will have another go with some Ginger beer)


----------



## kirem (21/6/09)

Darren said:


> I have previously pondered the idea of making a "mixer" in a keg but have always wondered why it is poured in to the glass before the mixer at the pub?
> 
> I have come to the conclusion its because you are better off adding the spirit to the glass before pouring the mixer (less wastage) and it probably eliminates undesirable secondary storage flavours .



not sure about secondary flavours, as the RTDs seemed to be OK, if we made a large 19L RTD, then I can't see the difference.

not quite sure what the wastage bit refers to? if you have a 19L keg of spirit and mixer and pour it out the tap into the glass, as long as you don't over fill, then where is the wastage?


----------



## Darren (21/6/09)

Hi Kirem,

Wastage comes in the first glass poured in every pub in Australia and every Aussiehomebrewers tap! 

Why not add the alcohol "to taste" before the base-mixer was poured?.

Seems counter-intuitive to me (and every pub) to add the spirit to the keg.

Perhaps you can explain the advantages to me?

cheers

Darren


----------



## schooey (21/6/09)

Yeah I dunno why, but i always preffered to drink bundy out of the bottle, with the coke added from the post mix machines... That Bundy draught that appeared around the place there for a while was never as good. 

But good point about the RTD's, I've never had any drama drinking black cans, but I still don't think they taste as good as mixing it yourself from the bottle. I know its never the same strength, but it seems 'flatter' or something also, I dunno... One of life's mysteries...


----------



## Darren (21/6/09)

Not a mystery,

RTD is filled fresh and clean.

The first bit from a tap tastes nasty.

cheers

Darren


----------



## kirem (21/6/09)

Darren said:


> Hi Kirem,
> 
> Wastage comes in the first glass poured in every pub in Australia and every Aussiehomebrewers tap!
> 
> ...



I am not sure that I follow the wastage thing, I'll need some more information. If you are referring to the first part that you pour out the tap, to push whatever is in the line out, then I understand, otherwise, you'll have to go slower for me. For me, if it was significant and I cared about it then I have the means to reuse it.

I mainly looked at it for bbqs etc when a signifcant volume would be consumed, a standard ratio could be worked out based on a standard pour, mix it up in a keg and then it is a simple matter of filling the glasses for each 'round'.

I understand that pushing a premix spirit out of a tap in pub would cause an unwanted or needed loss, but we are talking homebrewing here and in my situation, once I have the tap ready to pour then there is no wastage after this.

I wouldn't drink enough spirits to warrant having a keg of pre mix on tap and for the occasional one or two, I will still be pouring my own, but for large gatherings, then it is a different matter


----------



## kirem (21/6/09)

schooey said:


> Yeah I dunno why, but i always preffered to drink bundy out of the bottle, with the coke added from the post mix machines... That Bundy draught that appeared around the place there for a while was never as good.
> 
> But good point about the RTD's, I've never had any drama drinking black cans, but I still don't think they taste as good as mixing it yourself from the bottle. I know its never the same strength, but it seems 'flatter' or something also, I dunno... One of life's mysteries...



I always wondered if this more to do with the mixer. is it really coke they put in the can or some cola.

I didn't like the draught bundy either

if you mix your own in a keg, then it would be an interesting experiment using the same ingredients you would mix in a glass and compare to a larger version mixed in a keg


----------



## kirem (21/6/09)

Darren said:


> Not a mystery,
> 
> RTD is filled fresh and clean.
> 
> ...



My kegs are filled fresh and clean the only 'nasty' bit could be some cleaning fluid left in the line, but I normally push this out with water, closely followed by product


----------



## schooey (21/6/09)

I tried it once. My father in law owns a pub and I got a bottle from a box of coke syrup off him and put it in a corny, mixed in a 2L bottle of Bundy, carbed it up. It was ok, but it wasn't the same... That was through a flooded font. To tell you the truth, there was little difference between the first glass and the fifth, it still wasn't as good as just mixing it from the bottle, and it tied up a tap


----------



## Darren (21/6/09)

Hi Kirem,

I agree with you there. Its just a "gathering" thing to do but storage like RTD's is not a good idea in kegs. 

Besides, storage of pre-fermented alcohol, sugar and carbonic acid can't be good.

cheers

darren


----------



## kirem (21/6/09)

Darren said:


> Hi Kirem,
> 
> I agree with you there. Its just a "gathering" thing to do but storage like RTD's is not a good idea in kegs.
> 
> ...



what would be the risk?

edit; I suppose the alcohol/mixer solution would be around 5%, with significant sugar then yeah might end with a lot of waste.


----------



## Darren (21/6/09)

kirem said:


> My kegs are filled fresh and clean the only 'nasty' bit could be some cleaning fluid left in the line, but I normally push this out with water, closely followed by product




Aha Kirem,

But there comes the conundrum. Storage beyond one day at the party means that a homebrewer will have nastiness in their lines (in the form of a HUGE amount of sugar).

cheers

Darrren


----------



## kirem (21/6/09)

Darren said:


> Aha Kirem,
> 
> But there comes the conundrum. Storage beyond one day at the party means that a homebrewer will have nastiness in their lines (in the form of a HUGE amount of sugar).
> 
> ...



I can imagine it now. Sorry boys, get back up, we have to finish this keg, we simply cannot leave it for tomorrow. It is all or nothing. :lol:


----------



## manticle (21/6/09)

Darren said:


> Aha Kirem,
> 
> conundRUM.



aha.

Aha

ah ha ha ha ha

aha.


----------



## Darren (21/6/09)

Hey Kirem,

I was thinking about someone filling a keg a hoping to store it for a month. 

cheers

Darren


----------



## Darren (21/6/09)

manticle said:


> aha.
> 
> Aha
> 
> ...



Ahaha ahaha 

cheers

Darren


----------



## clean brewer (21/6/09)

Ive done a 1125ml Vodka and topped the rest of the 9ltr Keg up with Soda Water and topped off with co2, went down well...  

But, for a 9ltr keg, you really need about 1400ml of Spirit and the rest mixer to get a much nicer drink...... A 19ltr keg would need 4x700ml bottles to fill it, so prob $120 worth of Basic Spirit plus mixer.....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## muckanic (22/6/09)

clean brewer said:


> A 19ltr keg would need 4x700ml bottles to fill it, so prob $120 worth of Basic Spirit plus mixer.....



Or about 4kg of molasses, worth about $8 in bulk from my local farm supplier. B)


----------



## kirem (22/6/09)

muckanic said:


> Or about 4kg of molasses, worth about $8 in bulk from my local farm supplier. B)




exactly :icon_cheers:


----------



## jdonly1 (22/6/09)

> But, for a 9ltr keg, you really need about 1400ml of Spirit and the rest mixer to get a much nicer drink...... A 19ltr keg would need 4x700ml bottles to fill it, so prob $120 worth of Basic Spirit plus mixer.....


Or about $20 bucks worth of home made spirit :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## manticle (22/6/09)

There's a chance that reading between the lines of one or two posts above you might have avoided the need to try and wrestle with Captain Obvious.


----------



## jdonly1 (23/6/09)

manticle said:


> There's a chance that reading between the lines of one or two posts above you might have avoided the need to try and wrestle with Captain Obvious.


I carnt read real well,was partially blind :lol:


----------

